# New to IUI, need help with a question



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi all,

I am new to this site so excuse my lack of abbreviations but can’t seem to find them again. I will look once this is posted. 

Just about to start my first IUI in October and wondered if anyone can tell me if you do the injections yourself?

I need to get an idea of how much time I might need off work, the letter says I can go to my doctors but I will still need to make appointments. Surely it will be too late because I need to ring up on the day of my period to book the 1st scan and then start injections next day. I am on the NHS so it may be different for some of you.

Thanks for your help and good luck to everybody who is having treatment. 

Love Katy


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Katy

Welcome to the IUI thread. Introduce yourself to everyone on the main IUI bit (IUI Girls Part 39) as that's where we all post most regularly and you'll get loads of support.

In answer to your question, yes, you can inject yourself - just tell them you want to be shown how to do it and they'll give you all you need and take you through it.  The first time you do it on your own is very scary (so leave plenty of time for big, deep breaths!) but after that it's a piece of cake.

If you're happy to do it, it's much less bother than going to the docs/hospital as it could be every day (may be every other day to start with).

The doc will usually give you the prescription when you have your first scan.  They need to check you don't have any cysts before giving you the drugs.

All clinics are different, but mine scan on Day 1 or 2, then start drugs on Day 3, then go back for another Scan on Day 8 and then if follies are okay they scan every 2-3 days until you're ready for your HCG injection (which you can also do yourself if you want) which is usually about 36 hours before you're 'basted'.

Good luck!

Love
Molly
x


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there Katy

I got my dh to do my injections as he said it made him feel involved. It was actually pretty intimate in a sick kind of way so yes you can inject yourself


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Katy
I'm also due to start 1st IUI this week, i will hopefully give the injections a go myself but have been told that if it's a problem, between the clinic and my GP practice nurse we should be able to get them all covered.
Good luck with your tx
Emma


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Katy & Em,

Welcome to FF! and the IUI board.

Wishing you both luck with the IUI.

The first injection is always scary but once you have done one, it gets easier. I found it easiest to inject in my tummy (alternate sides).

Katy - If you follow this link, it will take you to the jargon page:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=displaypage&Itemid=76&op=page&SubMenu=

Laine x


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

I was in a panic about this.  For my first I went to the Gynaey Ward at local hospital for the nurse to do and when I was told that the nurse at my doctors couldn't fit me in (for 2 weeks!) I decided to do them myself.  I was using Gonal F which comes in a 'pen' which is similar to what diabetics use.  The needle is very fine and doesn't hurt at all.  I think I am a bit of a sicko as I really looked forward to doing them!!!

The nurse at the hospital showed how to do it and I just had to make sure I left the needle in for about 5-10 secs to make sure all of the drug had come out (it being such a fine needle).  Just be careful when you pull the needle out as my hand shook once and I scratched myself - needless to say they are very sharp!!  The hospital gave me a 'sharps' box to dispose of needles which I will return when I have finished so they can dispose.

Hope this helps

x


----------



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Dear all - sorry if my reply has taken a while but I only get on here about once a week.


Hi Emma,

Good luck with your treatment. 

I won’t be starting until the end of next week so I’ll be just behind you. It would be great to hear how you get on and how you find the treatment. 

If you are going through a private clinic it might be slightly different because I am going through the NHS but hopefully our end results will be the same.  

I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Hi Molly, Aussiemeg & Jaxwee,

Thanks for your help. I think I might ask DH to do my injections, I don’t mind them but it helps when they are involved. Sometimes it felt like I was going through this alone when I was on Clomid but he needs to be more involved this time anyway!

I picked up my prescription yesterday so at least I know that I don’t need to keep making appointments each time I have them. I am using Gonal F pens too and DH says he will be OK giving them to me, although I am a bit worried in case we do anything wrong because I only have just enough. Anyway, I’m sure it will be fine so once AF arrives at the end of the week I can get started.  

I’ll also pop along to the main IUI bit to say hello and catch up with you all there. 

Laine - Thanks for the help with the link. I’m sure I’ll get used to it soon.


----------

